# Copper Dip pen with Ink well



## winpooh498 (Aug 16, 2008)

This is a clear and super copper Pr blank.  Dip pen with a speed ball writing tip. The Ink well has a notch in the top to hold the pen.  Thanks for looking and commenting!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 16, 2008)

OK, I quit, you win!!  :handshake:

Dawn, you do some great work!!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't quit Cav...just keep trying. 

Dawn: Very nice....Real nice....I love the pen and the ink well and the blank. I agree with Cav....you win...

Do a good turn daily!
Don



wdcav1952 said:


> OK, I quit, you win!!  :handshake:
> 
> Dawn, you do some great work!!


----------



## B727phixer (Aug 17, 2008)

That is beautiful! Very nicely done!


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks just as nice over here.


----------



## rdunn12 (Aug 17, 2008)

Now that is cool.Awesome work.Love that copper color.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 17, 2008)

very nice set!  now I have to try to make a well....oh bother!


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 17, 2008)

Dawn you have found you calling.  You are the dip lady, err, I mean dip pen lady! Great job even surpassing you previous great ones!


----------



## stoneman (Aug 17, 2008)

Dawn,
Very nice. I like the idea of the well top holding the pen. It looks really sharp.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 17, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, Dawn.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautiful work Dawn.  Well done!


----------



## Nick (Aug 17, 2008)

Dawn,
Very well done!! photos ae excellent as well. Is this a casting that you did, great colors.


----------



## winpooh498 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!  This set is actually getting shipped out tomorrow to another pen turner as a gift, I hope he enjoys it.

Yes, I did do this cast, I wish the pictures show the colors better. They really are a lot brighter.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 17, 2008)

Rock on! That is some sweeeeet work. The color is mesmerizing!


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 17, 2008)

Great looking set


----------



## bitshird (Aug 17, 2008)

That is so cool, I don't know where you draw your inspiration from, but I'd sure like to go there, it's beautiful set Dawn, the PR is outstanding, and the turning is super


----------



## BobBurt (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome, just Awesome


----------



## jdoug5170 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dawn, beautiful set. I'd be proud to have that in my collection! Lucky person!

Can you address how you cast the well. I know there was discussion on how to make a mold so that you did not use so much resin.

Doug


----------



## Ligget (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome work Dawn! :beauty:


----------



## winpooh498 (Aug 18, 2008)

jdoug5170 said:


> Dawn, beautiful set. I'd be proud to have that in my collection! Lucky person!
> 
> Can you address how you cast the well. I know there was discussion on how to make a mold so that you did not use so much resin.
> 
> Doug




No, I don't have a mold yet, and the mold that is being designed will actually be quite a bit smaller. I cast this one in plastic cup, with about 22 oz of resin. I made this well bigger then the first one and there was very little waste. You have asked for a tutorial and it is written, and I took pictures as I turned this set. So it will be done soon.


Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## novop711 (Aug 18, 2008)

Dawn,

Beautiful set, you've outdone yourself.


----------

